# MIUI D2G Suddenly Bootlooping



## Vitamin (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been running my D2G with Ace's MIUI Rom (Version 5.0, the first build with the fixed camera I believe). I've been waiting to update until the GB version with MIUI 1.9.9 comes out, and yesterday I happened to let my phone run all the way down. When I plugged it in (via microUSB to USB and a wall charger) it randomly started to bootloop. The funny thing is, it will get past the "M" logo and the "MIUI.us" animation and get all the way to the desktop, and after like 3 seconds of desktop time will start over.

When I try to access the bootloader so I can just flash a new OS it tells me there's not enough battery to program. I'll try again in a bit and update this post later though. It's very possible I could fix this alone but since I've never seen a phone go from stable to bootloop I figured I'd post anyway.

Thoughts?

[UPDATE]

Fixed, I guess... My phone was charging while I typed this. And now it seems to be fine. So sorry for the extraneous post. RW moods you can delete it XD


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Vitamin said:


> I've been running my D2G with Ace's MIUI Rom (Version 5.0, the first build with the fixed camera I believe). I've been waiting to update until the GB version with MIUI 1.9.9 comes out, and yesterday I happened to let my phone run all the way down. When I plugged it in (via microUSB to USB and a wall charger) it randomly started to bootloop. The funny thing is, it will get past the "M" logo and the "MIUI.us" animation and get all the way to the desktop, and after like 3 seconds of desktop time will start over.
> 
> When I try to access the bootloader so I can just flash a new OS it tells me there's not enough battery to program. I'll try again in a bit and update this post later though. It's very possible I could fix this alone but since I've never seen a phone go from stable to bootloop I figured I'd post anyway.
> 
> Thoughts?


Have you tried to clear cache and data? Hold X and then when the ! appears hit the magnifying glass and choose factory wipe


----------



## Vitamin (Aug 12, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Have you tried to clear cache and data? Hold X and then when the ! appears hit the magnifying glass and choose factory wipe


I'll try it, out of curiosity I let my phone run out again and it's doing the same thing. I figure clearing the cache and stats and whatnot should fix it because I haven't flashed a new rom in a while but as I previously said I don't think it will let me get to the bootloader. Trying now.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Vitamin said:


> I'll try it, out of curiosity I let my phone run out again and it's doing the same thing. I figure clearing the cache and stats and whatnot should fix it because I haven't flashed a new rom in a while but as I previously said I don't think it will let me get to the bootloader. Trying now.


That is the recovery fyi, bootloader is for sbf'ing. Worst case you could run the command adb reboot recovery if you get the android sdk.


----------



## Vitamin (Aug 12, 2011)

hey you're right. Look at this noob <=== lol

Cleared cache, it didn't do anything. If I clear data/restore factory settings is that gonna load the SBF or is it going to reload this version of MIUI?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It just erases any settings/apps you have installed. The OS does not get reinstalled that method.


----------



## Vitamin (Aug 12, 2011)

I managed to get it working again and let the battery charge up and I haven't let it run out since. I flashed the newest Froyo MIUI 5 and things seemed to be running fine but out of curiosity I let the phone run out of battery again last night, and it's been looping ever since. I'm pretty sure this has to be a hardware problem now. Once I get it back to working condition I'm just gonna SBF back to whatever is stock right now and go complain at a Verizon store...

Interestingly enough it doesn't bootloop in the same place every time. Sometimes it restarts to the M after like a second or two on the homescreen, sometimes right at the end of the MIUI.us boot animation, and sometimes it will just do that animation over and over again. Ugh this is infuriating


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Vitamin said:


> I managed to get it working again and let the battery charge up and I haven't let it run out since. I flashed the newest Froyo MIUI 5 and things seemed to be running fine but out of curiosity I let the phone run out of battery again last night, and it's been looping ever since. I'm pretty sure this has to be a hardware problem now. Once I get it back to working condition I'm just gonna SBF back to whatever is stock right now and go complain at a Verizon store...
> 
> Interestingly enough it doesn't bootloop in the same place every time. Sometimes it restarts to the M after like a second or two on the homescreen, sometimes right at the end of the MIUI.us boot animation, and sometimes it will just do that animation over and over again. Ugh this is infuriating


Yep sure sounds that way. Guessing it's getting a kernel panic from something bad


----------



## Vitamin (Aug 12, 2011)

All right well thanks for your advice man  you're a badass dev and I'm looking forward to getting miui back on my phone once I get a new one (-_-). I owe you a donation too. Last question: where can I find the most recent version of stock motoblur to sbf back to?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

http://modmymobile.com/forums/649-m...2-4-330-a956-verizon-en-us-original-roms.html by the time you get a new d2g I should have updated MIUI to GB as well. I plan on starting work on it later tonight. Followed by 1% battery increments work.


----------

